# [SOLVED] DELTA KITCHEN FAUCET LEAKS



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

THIS FAUCET IS ABOUT 8 YEARS OLD. I HAVE REPLACED THE SPRINGS , ORINGS AND PLASTIC GUIDE. WHEN I FIRST ASSEMBLED IT, IT WORKED FINE FOR A DAY OR SO. THEN WHEN I TURNED IT OFF, I WOULD HAVE TO PULL DOWN AND PUSH THE LEVER SLIGHTLY TO THE RIGHT TO PREVENT IT FROM DRIPPING. IF I JUST PULLED DOWN IT WOULD DRIP. I HAVE TAKEN IT APART AND RE-ASSEMBLED IT MANY TIMES AND STILL CAN'T STOP THE DRIP. THERE IS A TIMING SLOT IN THE METAL HOUSING THAT THE PLASTIC GUIDE TAB FITS INTO.THIS MAYBE WORN TOO WIDE IN ONE DIRECTION. ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE APPRECIATED


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: DELTA KITCHEN FAUCET LEAKS*

Hi:

Please don't type in all caps, it is considered rude/shouting, and harder to read.

Guess, probably a dirty/corrosion on the seat. It hard to clean without a special tool.

A seat-dressing tool is not too costly.

BG


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: DELTA KITCHEN FAUCET LEAKS*

Sorry,
I never heard that about caps before. What seat are you referring to. I have replaced the ball.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: DELTA KITCHEN FAUCET LEAKS*

Delta's don't have seats like a conventional faucet, that should be a spool valve, is it plastic or brass?
Was the replacement spool a Delta brand or a replacement cartridge made by someone like Danco, Plumbmaster or the like?


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: DELTA KITCHEN FAUCET LEAKS*

It's a Delta single lever push up, pull down. It has a stainless ball with the actuator lever, and 2 holes that seat against two spring loaded o rings. I have replaced all these parts. It seems to be a positioning problem. After pulling down the lever, I have to push it to the right or it will drip slowly.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: DELTA KITCHEN FAUCET LEAKS*

It's probably going to be a worn bore in the faucet allowing the the ball to be misaligned.


----------



## Cumberland Mike (May 2, 2005)

*Re: DELTA KITCHEN FAUCET LEAKS*

Correct - there are no seats, in the conventional sense, in a Delta faucet. You have new rubber seat cupps & springs? and you have the stainless steel ball (not the plastic one). All should be basically good. There is sometimes a plastic tensioning ring, at the top of the dome, under the handle. Remove the handle and give that ring a half or full turn - until it is snigged down good. Se if that doesn't solve the problem. If not them there is something miosaligned, like the pin that holds the ball. That would not be good. Delta isn't what it used to be....


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: DELTA KITCHEN FAUCET LEAKS*

Delta sent me all the latest replacement parts. Some have been redesigned. I will try them when I get a chance. I took it apart and re-assembeld it and it works pretty well now.
Thanks for your help


----------

